# Shaving Brush Handles using Translucent Acrylics



## jjjaworski (Feb 17, 2013)

These are part of the 29 brush project I am doing. I just finished it up today.
I still have to buff and polish the last eleven handles so I can ship them out.

The knots are just dry fit in the handles for photos.

I used a jamb chuck to drive the blanks on these type of blanks since a tapped hole for a threaded mandrel would show through the handle.

All in all, I was pretty pleased with the way everything worked out.

The horizontal one in the group shot is a translucent pink.

Not much time to snap photos so they aren't that great. I was anxious to take some and get a break for working on the handles


----------



## Haynie (Feb 17, 2013)

What kind of blanks are the second from the left and second from the right?


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 17, 2013)

Blanks in photos from left to right:
1- Bottle Stopper Double Blank - Blue Topaz Water 
2- Bottle Stopper Double Blank - Blue Topaz Water Mesh
3- Bottle Stopper Double Blank - Citrine Water
4- Bottle Stopper Double Blank - Citrine Water Mesh
Group Photo- Top L to R -1-  Bottle Stopper Double Blank - Luscious ,2- Bottle Stopper Double Blank - Lava Flows,3-Bottle Stopper Double Blank - Lilac Pearl  

Bottom one- Bottle Stopper Double Blank - Rose Water

All blanks are from BearToothWoods


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 17, 2013)

James, They are beautiful, I love them all.

Bob.


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 17, 2013)

Bob Wemm said:


> James, They are beautiful, I love them all.
> 
> Bob.



Thanks very much Bob. I had fun making them and got to use some material I probably would not have tried otherwise.


----------



## Fishinbo (Feb 18, 2013)

Very attractive, love all the colors specially the blue ones. Great photos as well.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow!  29 of them, you either really like making them or got one sweet commission!?!?!?  Happen to get a group photo before you get seperated from the 'children'?




Scott (nicely done too) B


----------



## John Den (Feb 20, 2013)

They are terrific.
I'll bear you in mind when I start shaving!!
Regards
John


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 20, 2013)

John Den said:


> They are terrific.
> I'll bear you in mind when I start shaving!!
> Regards
> John



Thanks John. The funny part of it all was the translucent ones gave me less problems than some of the others. I had a few small pinholes in one that I discovered when buffing so I had to re-turn a portion. The translucent ones buffed and polished very easily.

I did take a lot of pictures of the process and it was actually fairly easy if you finish both ends before turning the body shape.

Cheers.

Jim


----------



## panamag8or (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 20, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Wow!  29 of them, you either really like making them or got one sweet commission!?!?!?  Happen to get a group photo before you get seperated from the 'children'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am afraid I didn't get a group shot of the handles. I only had 4 brush knots on hand to test fit and take some pictures with them in loose.

I was trying to get it all packed up and ready to ship out on Monday after getting home from work so I didn't have much time either. I stress some over getting something to a customer as soon as I can. I hate waiting for something I order items so I try to get things turned around as soon as I can.

I had never made one before this project so it was a good learning experience for me.

Jim


----------

